# Indianapolis Subs Needed



## FreeRadical (Oct 15, 2006)

I need plow subs for this winter for the following areas of Indy:

Greenfield
North side 96th street
Keystone Ave - 86th Street - Michigan Road
West Side of Indy
Rockville Road - Avon area
Kentucky Ave - Camby - Mooresville area

Respond to [email protected]

These are all commercial accounts requiring high level of clean off and some locations will require salt and or ice melt.

Please do not reply if you are not able to be available around the clock and weekends. Our subs must be available for any storm - anytime.


----------



## brianaaron (Sep 18, 2011)

would you be interested in more accounts here in indy?


----------

